# How does your jurisdiction issue permits?



## jpranch (Aug 31, 2011)

How does your jurisdiction issue permits? Do you issue all the permits to the general contractor? I.e. Building, electrical, plumbing, HVAC, etc... and the GC provides all the subcontractors names. Or do you issue separate permits?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 31, 2011)

We try to keep it all under one permit.


----------



## codeworks (Aug 31, 2011)

we issue a permit to the builder (GC), then each individual trade gets added (under the same number)  to that one, so that all are eventually under the same permit number for that  particular job.  the system is "INCODE", new to me, can be user unfriendly, but then again, i'm new on it. the permit tech has no issue with it. it works well, permits you to add notes about violations, corrections, tracks and generates "partials" needed. it' actually neat in that respect


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 31, 2011)

separate permits.  plumbing and electric are promulgated under different legislation, so those are stand-alone permits.


----------



## peach (Aug 31, 2011)

Separate permits (for EVERYthing); the building permit is supposed to be issued under the owner, but occassionally, the applicant is the expeditor (never the contractor); P&E need to be pulled by the master (plumber or electrician - or their authorized agent).


----------



## RJJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Separate permits for all.


----------



## ccbuilding (Sep 1, 2011)

One permit for all - very rarely seperated out, only when the project has different stages - commercial always to GC, residential either GC or owner


----------



## jj1289 (Sep 1, 2011)

We issue a single permit also for most projects and the permit gets mailed to the property owner


----------



## dbrown (Sep 1, 2011)

For commercial we issue separate permits, for residential we will issue all the permits to a licensed residential builder if he/she choses. We will not release the power/gas until a sub-contractors list is completed and all business licenses and state contractor's license is verified.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 1, 2011)

Separate permits.  Licensing for Electrical and Plumbing, but no other trades, which necessitates separate permit issuance.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 2, 2011)

We issue a Master Permit to the Applicant, which may or may not be the GC, but is required to be specified prior to the permit being issued.  All other permits (i.e., electrical, plumbing, mechanical, sign, etc.) are all by separate and linked to the Master Permit.  This is mainly due to a lack of a local licensing program for GC, mechanical and plumbing contractors, yet having to enforce the state licensing requirements for electrical contractors.  We are still pushing for a licensing program that would require a licensed contractor to pull a permit (with exceptions), but have not been able to get past council. If the licensing program takes off, we will look at combining the permits to reduce fees and help with tracking.


----------



## mn joe (Sep 2, 2011)

We issue one permit that covers everything except electric.(That is a State permit in Minnesota)  On new houses the permit is issued to the general contractor.  All other permits are issued in the landowner's name.

Joe


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Prefer to issue a building permit to the general, making the general responsible for the subs which works the best IMO. We issue a permit to subs as well, creates more permits which creates more files since we file permits by numbers in a file box for future searches. Business license issues come up if under one permit. Keep in mind that if using IBC fee (appendix-L) schedule the smaller permits generate more $$ due to the fee chart valuation being higher on the low end if permits are pulled by each sub, something to think about if your department needs the fees for your yearly budget totals.

pc1


----------



## Mark K (Sep 4, 2011)

When you issue the permit to the Contractor and he does not perform it seems that the only thing that you can do is to either not sign off on the work or issue a stop work notice.  Any other actions must be taken against the owner of the property.  Thus the owner of the property needs to be involved in obtaining the permit.  This leads to IBC Section 105.1 which states that the owner or an authorized agent of the owner shall make aplication to the building official and obtain the required permit.  It is clear that it is the Owner and not the Contractor who obatins the permit.

I understand that there are state laws requiring the contractor be licensed, business license requirements, or workmans compensation insurance that may mean that the contractor needs to be identified before the permit can be issued but the IBC is clear that the permit is issued to the owner not the contractor.

In most states the state licenses contractors so the local jurisdiction is not in a position to regulate contractors or to take any enforcement action against them.  Thus it is inappropriate for the building department to be talking about making the contractor responsible.  The responsibilities of the Contractor are defined by his contract and if necessary will be determined by a court of law.


----------



## peach (Sep 5, 2011)

Jim, apparently the correct answer is... however your jurisdiction does it.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes! They all differ slightly!


----------

